# Wobble



## The bad singer (Dec 12, 2021)

Hello there. I am new to the forum. I am a professional singer with horrible sound. Even though I worked with many people, my voice is consistently either very wobbly, or flat and tense. I would like to ask if anybody has an idea how to approach this problem. I do feel that if it goes on like it I should leave the profession, but I am interested in checking all my options. Any recommendations on what to focus?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Try posting some samples. Maybe some here can help you.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The bad singer said:


> Hello there. I am new to the forum. I am a professional singer with horrible sound. Even though I worked with many people, my voice is consistently either very wobbly, or flat and tense. I would like to ask if anybody has an idea how to approach this problem. I do feel that if it goes on like it I should leave the profession, but I am interested in checking all my options. Any recommendations on what to focus?


Some more background would be nice, you age your voice type etc. But first question do you have a good teacher ?


----------



## The bad singer (Dec 12, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> Some more background would be nice, you age your voice type etc. But first question do you have a good teacher ?


Thank you for answering! I am 38 years old, lyric soprano, choir singer, sometimes a bit of solo roles. I have been seeing different, decent teachers who were pleased with me. No teacher was perfect for me though. Currently I do not have a good enoigh teacher, unfortunately. Also, I am so old so it is almost weird to "learn" from scratch.


----------



## The bad singer (Dec 12, 2021)

Phil loves classical said:


> Try posting some samples. Maybe some here can help you.


Thank you for suggesting! I might consider it even though I am ashamed.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

The bad singer said:


> Also, I am so old so it is almost weird to "learn" from scratch.


38 isn't old for a singer. And you certainly wouldn't be the first soprano to overhaul technique at that age.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The bad singer said:


> Thank you for answering! I am 38 years old, lyric soprano, choir singer, sometimes a bit of solo roles. I have been seeing different, decent teachers who were pleased with me. No teacher was perfect for me though. Currently I do not have a good enough teacher, unfortunately. Also, I am so old so it is almost weird to "learn" from scratch.


Every singer has to learn from scratch, that is logical, did you sing in a choir or something like that?


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I guess it's never late. To improve your singing you have to:
1) change your forum nickname to "A promising singer" 
2) all the rest.
Attitude matters.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Azol said:


> I guess it's never late. To improve your singing you have to:
> 1) change your forum nickname to "A promising singer"
> 2) all the rest.
> Attitude matters.


That is very good advice.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I do wonder if we put he lady of, if that is the case , I am sorry, but asking advice can be a bit harsh.


----------

